# Favorite Clippers?



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the most recommanded clipper here is the Andis AGC 2 speed, am i wrigth? I know lot of people say that the blades heat fast, but... 

I want to buy a clipper too, and don't know which one to take. Since the Andis AGC 2 speed is popular here, and my breeder use the same, i might buy this one as well.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

My fav is the Andis Excel. Much lighter than the other Andis models.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I started with the andis agc two speed and have had four or five now, I like them but they don't seem to last well. on the plus side they're light comfortable, reasonably priced and will go through most coats easily. on the negative, even at high speed they struggle with a heavily matted coat and the cords tend to disconnect and it's easier to replace than repair.

I'm currently using the Laube 513 which I love. on the plus side, it's powerful enough to go through any coat, it has a much smoother cutting action meaning less track marks it's designed for heavy use and can cope with rough handling. on the negative it's heavy and does strain the hand at first, the cord tends to split, it's expensive and does require regular maintenance.

I've tried the wahl KM2 and the oster golden but disliked both for multiple reasons.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am an Andis Fan. They are relatively inexpensive & for me they last. I can go years without needing to repair them. I have a single speed that I travel with for grooming competitions & a 2 speed for daily use. I do have to fix my current ones since only 1 of the speeds work BUT I also have a clipper vac so it really doesn't matter all that much. Blades on ANY clipper will heat up fast. One needs multiple blades or they need Snap On combs so the blade does not come in contact with the skin. I haven't had much trouble with them & it is easy to fix a cord problem & changing out the gear.
The only other clipper brand I have ever used was Laube. It was a love hate relationship. I got the clipper for the "Vac" at over $300.00 I would have expected a long lasting clipper, BUT that was not to be. On the plus- I loved the balance, the suction was in a better spot, light weight. On the negative the cord immediately began to unscrew itself & then started to pull out & no it was not going to be an easy fix. They of course would run & then not run due to the cord issue. After 3 months I tossed them. I thought for the $$$$ I paid they would last & what a shock that they were not. I could have bought yet another cord for $70.00 but I wasn't about to. I just went out & bought another Andis & haven't looked back.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I use both....the Andis for the body and legs, and the Arco Moser SE for the face, neck, feet, and sanitary area....this is a versitle clipper with an adjustable blade....blades length from about a #10 to a #30. The Moser is cordless, and the Andis has a cord.....

Minus' for the clippers:

The Arco Moser needs a new blade when it goes dull, and the one that comes with it will last a long time, but very few blade sharpeners will sharpen the old one....cost....about $25-27...range for a new blade.

The Andis does heat up fast, but buy 2 blades of each length you want, and when they heat up, change the blades back and forth. I ususally use a 4f or a 7f for the body and legs. I just bought a new 3/4 blade that I have yet to use....And the blades are pricey, and can be sharpened.

It sounds like a major investment at first for clippers, blades, etc.
But consider all the money saved by doing it yourself, plus as often as you want the way you want and the investment will pay itself back in no time...

Hope this helps you in finding a clipper you like......


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Dog Grooming: Electric Clippers


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess I'm the odd one. I love my Oster A5. It started out on Quarter horses and after about 25+ years it is now clipping poodles. I had a new cord, and an overhaul once. Not too bad for the use it has gotten. I also have the Oster 2 speed turbo and another A5 one speed I picked up for $15. My daughter also uses the Andis but goes back to the Oster. We also like the Geibe buttercut blades the do well on the show clips.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive been planning to get a Wahl, but today my intuition started telling me to get an Oster. I'll probably go for the the A5 two speed. Dont have my pup yet so I have plenty of time to hem and haw.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

dogs123 said:


> The Arco Moser needs a new blade when it goes dull, and the one that comes with it will last a long time, but very few blade sharpeners will sharpen the old one....cost....about $25-27...range for a new blade.


New Edge Sharpening in Lakeland Florida will sharpen those Wahl blades.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.wahlanimalstore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=WAH 8786-451 CHAM
I like this one...

I have the above one and the arco mini..I use the one in the link most. I also have the andis corded one and I never use it. It gets hot in about 3-5 minutes.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> http://www.wahlanimalstore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=WAH 8786-451 CHAM
> I like this one...
> 
> I have the above one and the arco mini..I use the one in the link most. I also have the andis corded one and I never use it. It gets hot in about 3-5 minutes.


Thats the Wahl I was leaning towards. Ive seen some people post that it doesnt have much power, but the website says the speed is 5500!

Ms Stella, the poodle in your avatar is beautiful! And how funny that you named one of your pooches "Blond Ambition" and call it Madonna. :laugh:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Thats the Wahl I was leaning towards. Ive seen some people post that it doesnt have much power, but the website says the speed is 5500!
> 
> Ms Stella, the poodle in your avatar is beautiful! And how funny that you named one of your pooches "Blond Ambition" and call it Madonna. :laugh:


The wahl has plenty of power.. 
Thank you for your nice comments on Stella. Both Stella and Madonna are from Judges Standard Poodles. They both got their names from their breeder 

The litter Madonna came from were all named after singers . . One's name is Cher and one Michael.


----------



## pinkpoodles (Jul 1, 2012)

i use wahl km2, switchblade, storm, arco se and snap comb. i love them i use many years...long time years ago went sear store i found wahl for home pet clipper...love it also have three oster


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> The wahl has plenty of power..
> Thank you for your nice comments on Stella. Both Stella and Madonna are from Judges Standard Poodles. They both got their names from their breeder
> 
> The litter Madonna came from were all named after singers . . One's name is Cher and one Michael.


I thought you were going to say that the whole litter was named after Madonna tours and albums: (Judge's True Blue, Judge's Dancefloor Confessions, etc.) That would be funny :smile:


----------

